# New guy from colorado



## redneckjames (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all I just got into 3d archery and love it. I'm a motorcylce tech. needing a different hobby than what I made my bread and butter. If you have any info on arrows and would like to share it would be nice to learn on these as I'm trying to find out how much of a difference a straight vs 2 deg. vs 3deg. does to a 2" blazer vane on a arrow? I know it makes it spin more and fly strighter but how much does it slow it down as it is spining faster and does one lift more than the other?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

redneckjames said:


> Hi all I just got into 3d archery and love it. I'm a motorcylce tech. needing a different hobby than what I made my bread and butter. If you have any info on arrows and would like to share it would be nice to learn on these as I'm trying to find out how much of a difference a straight vs 2 deg. vs 3deg. does to a 2" blazer vane on a arrow? I know it makes it spin more and fly strighter but how much does it slow it down as it is spining faster and does one lift more than the other?


Thanks for joining! When it comes to fletching, I always tell my customers that fletchings are a correctional tool only. They correct bad arrow flight. If you've got good arrow flight, your fletchings are just a formality. They don't steer your arrow and there shouldn't be much different from one to the other. As far as the alignment of the fletching, that affects how quickly the arrow is corrected, if it is corrected at all. Good arrow flight doesn't need the correcting. With that said, if you've got your arrows tuned to your bow, more offset is only going to slow your arrows down. Your arrows will shoot just as good, but faster, with a straight fletch.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* redneckjames. Have fun here.


----------



## redneckjames (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

:welcomesign::set1_draught2:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

RNJ - where abouts do you live out here?


----------



## redneckjames (Jul 27, 2010)

Live in Lakewood how about you Spikealot?


----------



## jmmarsh (Mar 21, 2010)

*Welcome*

Great site


----------



## jmmarsh (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

redneckjames said:


> Live in Lakewood how about you Spikealot?


Bit east of Pueblo - work in Springs.
Welcome.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

_*Welcome to AT!!!*_


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

